# Leandro ai miei piedi (Minchia)



## Tebina (7 Febbraio 2013)

All'una, mentre saettavo come impazzita per l'esselunga ho incontrato.
Leandro, che trascinava scazzato il carrellino dei single pieno di birra.:unhappy:

Ho avuto l'istinto di nascondermi dietro il banco del pesce, chiedendo asilo politico al cozzaro che ogni volta mi chiede se sono ancora fidanzata, mica per altro ma.
L'uomo tatuaggio no. Nel senso. Non è brutto da vedere. L'altro è peggio pur senza tatuaggi.
Però..ha proprio una fama da killer. La cosa più gentile che ho sentito dire di lui è stata: Se gli fai uno sgarro è capace di venire a casa e stuprarti la madre.
Minchia. 
Poi l'altro giorno, che c'era una giornata freddissima, tutto tranquillo mi ha detto.
-Nemmeno a San Vittore c'era sto freddo...-
E io - Sei stato anche a Regina Coeli? Lì com'è? Me ne hanno parlato leggermente meglio di San Vittore, poi certo, bisogna vedere per cosa uno va dentro...tu per cosa?- flap flap.

Morale. Ha spinto il mio  carrello. Mi ha seguita senza battere ciglio nei miei vaneggi nelle corsie, magari ritornando anche tre volte nello stesso reparto.
E' stato stoico quando ho deciso di comprarmi un nuovo bagnoschiuma e sono stata tre ore a leggere inci.
Ha continuato a sorridere quando l'ho...come dire, ripreso, perchè non mi stava mettendo nel carrello il pacco da mille litri di bottiglie d'acqua.
Cos'è, lo devo fare io? Certo lo faccio, ma se c'è un uomo. No.
La cavalleria non mi risulta sia morta e io l'apprezzo.

Insomma. Ho ragionato dicendo. Non posso nascondermi, tanto vale sfruttarlo fino all'osso.
Alla fine mi ha pure caricato la macchina e davvero. Sono rimasta davvero stupita.
Soprattutto quando stavo andando e lui, rosso in viso, ma davvero rosso, con lo sguardo sfuggente e le mani in tasca ha detto.
-Non voglio che tu la prenda a male o ti spaventi o ti senta insultata ma vorrei uscire una sera con te. Non ti metto le mani addosso, non è per quello ma sei...non lo so...-
A momenti svengo.
O cazzo. Il killer spacciatore si è preso una cotta?
Ho avuto un attimo di smarrimento, poi - Sono davvero lusingata da quello che mi stai dicendo ( :unhappy: ) ma sono fedelissima. Un integralista.- (prima o poi il padreterno mi fulminerà, me lo sento)
Lui non ha smesso di arrossire e ha detto -Peccato, ci speravo. Comunque rispetto.-


Una cosa bisogna dirla.
Almeno non mi ha detto che non so cosa mi perdo e tutto il triste repertorio e...Il pregiudicato mi mancava.

Che culo





Motel Alcatraz?
Sing Sing?


----------



## Eliade (7 Febbraio 2013)

:rotfl: il killer tenero :rotfl:

Però davvero, diamogliene atto, è stato molto delicato, semplice, diretto, cortese, paziente, quasi delicato. :up:


----------



## Tebina (7 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade;bt7345 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl: il killer tenero :rotfl:
> 
> Però davvero, diamogliene atto, è stato molto delicato, semplice, diretto, cortese, paziente, quasi delicato. :up:


Infatti mi ha stupito. 

Beh...può sempre tornare utile!



Con questo indubbiamente una sgrossata all'ormone la si da.




Madonna...

scherzo ovviamente.


----------



## Eliade (7 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade;bt7345 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl: il killer tenero :rotfl:
> 
> Però davvero, diamogliene atto, è stato molto delicato, semplice, diretto, cortese, paziente, quasi delicato. :up:


 Che bluff....volevo scrivere "quasi umile" non quasi delicato.


----------



## Eliade (7 Febbraio 2013)

Tebina;bt7346 ha detto:
			
		

> Infatti mi ha stupito.
> 
> Beh...può sempre tornare utile!
> 
> ...


Scherzavi? Sicura?:rotfl:


----------



## devastata (7 Febbraio 2013)

A volte le persone perbene si rivelano le peggiori in certi frangenti.

E' stato gentile e delicato, stai attenta non si innamori davvero.


----------

